# Un iPod à Carrefour !!!



## Zède (7 Novembre 2003)

Je viens de recevoir le catalogue multimédia de Carrefour. Et ils présentent un iPod !!!! Je savais pas que Carrefour se lançait dans le Mac...
Peut etre une porte d'entrée vers les ordinateurs mac (après l'iPod)...


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Novembre 2003)

Y'a Auchan qui faisiat les Imac il y a quelques années, mais ca n'a pas duré longtemps


----------



## WebOliver (7 Novembre 2003)

Ne mélangeons pas... Je ne vous apprendrai rien en vous disant qu'un iPod n'est pas un Mac. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dans quel rayon sont-ils vendus? Informatique, ou musique avec les autres balateurs Mp3. Là est toute la différence.

Mais c'est effectivement une porte ouverte vers les Macs, c'est d'ailleurs pour ça qu'Apple a lancé l'iPod.


----------



## melaure (7 Novembre 2003)

Vu comment Carrefour vend des macs, il vaut mieux qu'ils s'en tiennent aux iPod.


----------



## ficelle (7 Novembre 2003)

à Rosny 2, ils ont toujours l'ancien modèle 10 go (g2) à 650 


----------



## Amok (7 Novembre 2003)

Juste comme ca, en passant: le bazar 2000 de Saint Amand Montrond n'a toujours pas d'iPod en stock... Notez que je m'en fous aussi.


----------



## ficelle (7 Novembre 2003)

.... et à la motte beuvron ?!


----------



## Amok (7 Novembre 2003)

Nous attendons toujours des informations de notre correspondant spécial. Il est quand meme important de découvrir que l'on peut encore acheter un mac!


----------



## Zède (7 Novembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Dans quel rayon sont-ils vendus? Informatique, ou musique avec les autres balateurs Mp3. Là est toute la différence.



Dans le catalogue, il est dans les accessoires... Je suis d'accord qu'il ne faut pas faire d'amalgame entre mac et l'iPod mais je pense que c'est un point positif pour mac que Carrefour vende ce genre d'appareil dans ses magasins. 
Ceci est peut être synonyme de démocratisation de l'iPod et ça permet de faire connaître Mac auprès du grand public (en essayant de faire passer le message que mac ne fait pas que des ordis et qu'il est capable de faire de bons produits, ce qui n'est pas forcément acquis auprès du grand public).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Novembre 2003)

Et je confirme ils vendent bien des imacs et des ibooks à Auchan en ce moment. Les modèles exposées sont : L'imac 15' et l' ibook 14'.


----------



## Zède (11 Novembre 2003)

C'est des iBook G4 ??? Je trouve ça assez étonnant qu'une enseigne de la grande distribution se mette à vendre des macs !!!!! Faudrait parler aux vendeurs pour voir leur compétence !!


----------



## jeremiecroupotin (11 Novembre 2003)

Ca fait au moins un an qu'ils vendent des ipod windows au carrefour de Rambouillet (78)

reveillez vous...


----------



## Zède (11 Novembre 2003)

jeremiecroupotin a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait au moins un an qu'ils vendent des ipod windows au carrefour de Rambouillet (78)
> 
> reveillez vous...



Oh là... Moi je suis dans la Province!!! A Montpellier, dans les Carrefour, on sait pas ce que c'est un mac !!!


----------



## melaure (11 Novembre 2003)

Zède a dit:
			
		

> Oh là... Moi je suis dans la Province!!! A Montpellier, dans les Carrefour, on sait pas ce que c'est un mac !!!



Idem à Lyon et ce n'est pas la campagne ...


----------



## jeremiecroupotin (11 Novembre 2003)

Remarquer qu'a part des ipod windows, pas de trace de quelconque produit apple.

C'est dommage d'une part car leur rayon informatique ne reflete donc pas toute la diversite qui existe. Mais d'un autre cote, c'est pas plus mal. J'aimerai pas acheter mon mac dans une grande surface.

Par contre, a l instar des etats unis, ce serait vraiment bien qu'apple ouvre des magasins dans les grands centre commerciaux a paris ou en province. Ou plutot, le mieux serait d'aide rles magasins apple existant (apple center et autre) a s'installer dans ces zones de grandes influences pour pas les leser avec de la concurrence deloyale tout en mettant en valeur leur grande connaissance du mac.


----------



## iTof (11 Octobre 2004)

bonjour,

pour relancer le thread : grosses livraisons pour Carrefour prévues en fin d'année...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> bonjour,
> 
> pour relancer le thread : grosses livraisons pour Carrefour prévues en fin d'année...




connaissant comme il sont formé le chef de rayon a carrefour, sans parler des povres els , ne vous attendez a trouver des personnes competents ....sauf avoir la chance de trouver un employé  possesseur d'un mac


----------



## vincmyl (11 Octobre 2004)

Mais il n'y a pas besoin d'avoir de conseiller pour prendre un ipod :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Mais il n'y a pas besoin d'avoir de conseiller pour prendre un ipod :love:




FAUX : on va vers la periode de noel, l'ipod va etre un cadeaux tres apprecié (notez-le au passage   )......combien de personne connaissent le monde mac?

je ne sais pas si mon conjoint , qui ne touche et ne connais absolument rien en apple,
(la preuve avec mon dernier imac g4) sa lui viendra dans l'esprit de m'acheter l'ipod
au lieu d'un autre produit similaire


----------



## vincmyl (11 Octobre 2004)

C'est vrai ce que tu dis mais moi j'irai pas a Carrefour pour acheter un iPod ou autre accessoires info


----------



## /la giraffe (11 Octobre 2004)

Ben moi  dans mon carrefour à Angers il vende aussi des ibook G4 mais çà c'est sûr  les vendeurs de grande surface ni conaisse rien et ils ne sont pas les seuls   ( fnac ?)


----------



## iTof (12 Octobre 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai ce que tu dis mais moi j'irai pas a Carrefour pour acheter un iPod ou autre accessoires info


 tout dépend du prix... 
Robertav : tu veux que l'on écrive à ton homme ? Qu'on lui susurre à l'oreille ce que tu veux pour Noël ? Mets tes petits dans le coup ! Prends le prétexte qu'il faut accompagner ta vie quotidienne de "Mère au Foyer aimant le High Tech si possible Apple"...
> ou alors, tu chantes à tue-tête tous les soirs jusqu'à ce qu'il craque...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> tout dépend du prix...
> "Mère au Foyer aimant le High Tech si possible Apple"...
> > ou alors, tu chantes à tue-tête tous les soirs jusqu'à ce qu'il craque...



franchement , je ne saurait pas quoi faire d'un ipod sauf a me le faire piquer par fifille adoré 

lui chanter toutes les soir? 
mais tu veut vraiment me faire passer par la fenetre, mon mac et moi !!!!


serieusement.......

oui : qui le vendeur fnac ne sont pas mieux informé   et en plus , de plus en plus des centres apple ferment leur porte........c'est dommage .....je trouve que le monde apple va de plus en plus vers la grande consommation , un peu comme les chaussure nike adidas ou autre grande marque......on paie un fort prix sans savoir pourquoi


----------



## Anonyme. (12 Octobre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> bonjour,
> 
> pour relancer le thread : grosses livraisons pour Carrefour prévues en fin d'année...



T'as passé la commande ? 

(hallucinant ce thread n'empeche .. qui se charge d'ouvrir un sujet "un iPod à Géant", "des cables USV 2.0 à Darty", "du salami à Atac"  :rateau: )



			
				vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Mais il n'y a pas besoin d'avoir de conseiller pour prendre un ipod :love:



C'est sur qu'avec un conseiller de ton acabi laisserait coi plus d'un client   :rateau:



			
				vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai ce que tu dis mais moi j'irai pas a Carrefour pour acheter un iPod ou autre accessoires info




Non ?????        pas croyable !! waahouuuu


----------



## golf (12 Octobre 2004)

Anonyme. a dit:
			
		

> ...est sur qu'avec un conseiller de ton acabi laisserait coi plus d'un client   :rateau:


L'inverse est aussi vrai


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Octobre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> bonjour,
> 
> pour relancer le thread : grosses livraisons pour Carrefour prévues en fin d'année...



En fait, il y a eut une erreur dans l'impression du catalogue de Carrefour : ce sont des petits poids que Carrefour va commander. La méprise vient de ce que Ipods et Poids sont des anagrammes.

Personnelement, je ne me vois pas acheter un iPod à Carrefour : entre un pack de Tetrabrik, des yaourts et de la crème à raser. J'aurais l'impression que le côté High-tech de la bête est cassée.


----------



## iTof (12 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> En fait, il y a eut une erreur dans l'impression du catalogue de Carrefour : ce sont des petits poids que Carrefour va commander. La méprise vient de ce que Ipods et Poids sont des anagrammes.
> 
> Personnelement, je ne me vois pas acheter un iPod à Carrefour : entre un pack de Tetrabrik, des yaourts et de la crème à raser. J'aurais l'impression que le côté High-tech de la bête est cassée.


   :mouais: 
> ceux qui achètent leur PC à Carrefour pensent comme toi mais ils le font !


----------



## vincmyl (13 Octobre 2004)

:love:  Ya pas eut la meme erreur a Auchan


----------



## pickwick (13 Octobre 2004)

eh ben.... l'ipod mini    est chez Darty


----------



## Anonyme. (14 Octobre 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> :love:  Ya pas eut la meme erreur a Auchan



  :hein:  :rateau:  :sleep:


----------



## Timekeeper (14 Octobre 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> à Rosny 2, ils ont toujours l'ancien modèle 10 go (g2) à 650 ¤


 Je n'ai pas vérifié depuis quelques mois, mais on le trouvait aussi à Ulis 2, avec la fameuse étiquette indiquant "_iPod 10 *Ghz*_"


----------



## emge (14 Octobre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> L'inverse est aussi vrai


  

Ainsi que le contraire... et sa réciproque...


----------



## flotow (14 Octobre 2004)

A Rambouillet, l'iPod 2G est arrivé en retard, et reparti en retard, mais pas remplacer...
par contre, il y a un iBook(je ne me souvient plus) et c'est le seul ou le calvier est protegé...
Par contre pour avoir des infos(juste pour voir les competances du vendeur)on doit attendre 1heure pour un mac ... ou 2 mins pour un PC
C'est un peu exageré, mais c'et la dure realité,
de toute facon, le mac n'a pas vocation a etre vendu en grande surface, mais plutot preparé un plat vegetarien et inviter Steve lors de la livraison!
P.S: je pense qu'Apple devrait faire livrer quelques tres grosses commandes avec Steve,(evidement, il ne reste pas, il retourne bosser sur mon futur PM G6!)


----------



## shamankick (15 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> connaissant comme il sont formé le chef de rayon a carrefour, sans parler des povres els , ne vous attendez a trouver des personnes competents ....sauf avoir la chance de trouver un employé possesseur d'un mac


 
 je croyais que l'avantage du mac c'etait sa facilite d'utilisation ??
 on m'aurait menti ? il faudrait donc les explications d'un (mauvais) vendeur ?


 pffffff


----------



## grifter38 (15 Octobre 2004)

Zède a dit:
			
		

> Dans le catalogue, il est dans les accessoires... Je suis d'accord qu'il ne faut pas faire d'amalgame entre mac et l'iPod mais je pense que c'est un point positif pour mac que Carrefour vende ce genre d'appareil dans ses magasins.
> Ceci est peut être synonyme de démocratisation de l'iPod et ça permet de faire connaître Mac auprès du grand public (en essayant de faire passer le message que mac ne fait pas que des ordis et qu'il est capable de faire de bons produits, ce qui n'est pas forcément acquis auprès du grand public).


 
 ne pas confondre Mac et Apple non plus. Apple fais des Mac et des Ipod, le gars, biensur peut se familiariser avec Apple et prenant un ipod et par la suite s'interresser a Mac mais, je ne pense pas qu'on peut dire que si on vend des Ipod (d'apple, donc) on va bientot vendre des Mac....


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2004)

shamankick a dit:
			
		

> je croyais que l'avantage du mac c'etait sa facilite d'utilisation ??
> on m'aurait menti ? il faudrait donc les explications d'un (mauvais) vendeur ?
> 
> 
> pffffff





les explications d'un vendeur sont necessaires quand un client veut acheter un produit qu'il connait pas

de toute façon carrefour a un regiment des els pour remplir les rayons
les chef bien dans leur bureau qui ne decollent pas de leur fauteil
et le client livrée a lui meme

ha !!!  je ne vous parle pas de leur systeme de stokage .....pour une caisse de poisson ou un paquet high tech il y a pas de difference

les grand surfaces sont bien  pour le produit de consommation courantes mais pour des produits particuliers se serait bien de creer de corner


----------



## CastorJR (15 Octobre 2004)

haa, carrefour, jadore:
 il y a quelques mois, au carrouf du coin, ils vendaient encore des ipod 1g, sans baisse de prix depuis sa sortie, alors qu'on trouvait des 3g avec plus de Go et moins chers.

 un exemple encore avec les cartes graphiques pour pc:

 ils ont en rayon des cartes genre geforce 2 ti à 250 euros ou une vielle ti 4200 pour 300.
 bref, ils stockent en rayon, et ne touchent plus aux prix.


 bref, pas chez carrouf que je vais acheter du matos, c sur.
 +++


----------

